

 Rate my résumé, I think it's quite good. - robeastham
http://robeastham.mightycv.com

======
sharms
I hate to have to point this out, but what he is saying is 'Check out my cool
resume site that can host resumes, here is a code to sign up for beta' not
literally 'Critique my resume I used for testing on my site'

------
civilian
Your skill list is dumb. I learned JSON in twenty minutes. That's not a skill.

Also: skill: news.ycombinator.com ??

~~~
martinshen
Clearly you missed the point which is that he is trying to promote his new
site mightycv

~~~
robeastham
Martin is right, but I did want some feedback on the first draft of my résumé
too.

I agree my skills list does look bad. Just listing a selection of gems and
mentioning a few website does not a skill set make. I'll take a look today and
try and improve things. Thanks for the feedback.

------
robeastham
If any of you guys actually go and sign up for a Mighty CV I must apologise if
you encounter a fail whale when you try to view your résumé. This is most
likely to happen if you use the LinkedIn importer to create your résumé.

My number one priority tomorrow is to squash whatever bug is causing this.
Pretty sure it's to do with blank months in the LinkedIn profile. Hope you
don't encounter the bug but just thought I should mention it. Any feature
request you have please ad via the uservoice feedback button. Thanks!

------
ioh
Feedback purely on the résumé. I noticed at least the following upon a quick
look:

* Several run-on sentences with too many "and"s; otherwise wordy as well--too wordy; too many buzzwords; you use the word "sector" too much

* Say "technology" rather than "tech"

* It's "MacBook Pro" and "OS X" (upper-case B and space between S and X)

* You dabble _in_ something

* "I also hope it showcases it might lead": I think you mean "what might lead"

* "one half of a team of two" (sounds redundant)

* "Ryan B's nifty generators": apostrophe

* I would punctuate "etc", but it's acceptable usage to omit the "."

Trim and tighten it, a lot.

------
metachris
Your skill list makes you look like a noob, which I suspect you are not.

Btw: There is a broken link to http//mightycv.com under "Experience" (in the
first entry), which doesn't work because of the missing colon.

~~~
robeastham
Thanks to you and others for the broken link report. Fixed now.

The consensus seems to be that my skill list sucks. I've modified it a little,
but I think there's still room for improvement.

------
asymptotic
RE: your GitHub section on the right hand side. I couldn't care less how many
repos you're watching. I care about what you're committing, its quality, and
general use by some (any) community.

However, putting such details into a CV is way, way too specific, IMO. From a
perspective of a recruiter, they have literally 30 seconds to be impressed by
your CV. How are they possibly going to be able to evaluate the quality of
GitHub commits from the top two or three screenfuls of your CV? As an
alternative, consider adding links to particular GitHub commits as proof of
some skills, e.g.

"I've added end-to-end encryption to ZeroMQ, here's the GitHub commit and a
blog post to prove I'm not a charlatan".

~~~
robeastham
Thanks for the feedback. Though currently Mighty CV doesn't actually display
the number of repos watched. My feeling was that listing the last five repos
watched would act as a top line indicator as to what someone was currently
working on or interested in. The link to your real github profile provides a
much better way of showing your activity than can fit in Mighty CV sidebar.
That said, I really like your idea of allowing for a couple of handpicked
choice commits. I'll give some thought to how to integrate this.

Also my choice to use watched items rather than commits stems from my
assumption that there are more non active github users, lurkers if you will,
watching repos than actively contributing to them. People like me who don't
commit or contribute as much as they should probably still watch a lot of
stuff. There are likely many reasons for lack of commits from folks such as
myself. These could range from lack of time and/or confidence to things like
work and family commitments etc. For me I know it's something I need to work
on finding the time for, I really hope that I'm able to do this sooner rather
than later.

------
nrkn
The sign up link points at <http://http://www.mightycv.com/users/sign_up>

------
paulirish
jQuery is particular about it's capitalization. :)

~~~
shaggyfrog
What about grammar?

~~~
paulirish
OMG so pwned. :)

------
thomson
This is a pretty cool service! The link to your own service sign-up page is
broken though (the link right before the offer code).

------
numlocked
You have a broken link in the first section under "experience". Just a little
typo (forgot the : in <http://www.mightycv.com/users/sign_up>)

------
int3
Seems a little too wordy to me -- perhaps more content could be hidden behind
'click to expand' sections?

------
yottabyte47
IMHO the résumé is pretty good and the site is awesome. #nitpicking:
capitalize the 'B' in MacBook

~~~
Breefield
Personally I'm not a big fan of the bait linky nature of the title. The
service looks useful, but I'm not a huge fan of said skill list...

~~~
robeastham
Apologies for the link bait nature of the title. I'm a bit new to the business
of self promotion. Perhaps I sometimes get carried away when dreaming up ways
to get Mighty CV noticed.

Agreed - skills list looks lame. Time to refactor.

------
georgieporgie
I stopped reading when I saw "Macbook Pro" in the 'Skills' section.

If you're talking about a social resume-rating site, my own, simple resume is
much easier on the eyes. Also: photographs?

